# Sprocker bitch almost 2 needs loving home.



## Emmamd955 (Sep 26, 2013)

I am writing this with a heavy heart. My sprocker bella is almost 2 we have had her since a pup and she has always been a loving family pet until recently. She's always been nervous and even with puppy training classes she's nervy with big dogs however the past few weeks she has snapped at and caught the hands of 2 different children. We have young children (4 and 6) and she had never ever done this before but the children were friends visiting on 2 seperate occasions. 
After the first occasion we visited the vet to rule out any underlying cause then took advice from a behaviourist. We worked hard in training, built up a new diet and things were great until she snapped a 2nd time. I now feel I can not take the chance of her doing this again. She is only 2 and I am sure with the right training and a child free home she could be a wonderful companion. Very loyal and lovable. 
She is spayed. Has all her vacs. Comes from a pedigree springer mum and a cocker dad both working dogs 

Fairly well trained to sit leave and stay. Great off lead not so good at walking on lead but will heel if told. 

The most important thing to me is her well being and to be homed with someone who will love her like we do but can provide the stability and quieter environment that we are unable to.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Emmamd955 said:


> I am writing this with a heavy heart. My sprocker bella is almost 2 we have had her since a pup and she has always been a loving family pet until recently. She's always been nervous and even with puppy training classes she's nervy with big dogs however the past few weeks she has snapped at and caught the hands of 2 different children. We have young children (4 and 6) and she had never ever done this before but the children were friends visiting on 2 seperate occasions.
> After the first occasion we visited the vet to rule out any underlying cause then took advice from a behaviourist. We worked hard in training, built up a new diet and things were great until she snapped a 2nd time. I now feel I can not take the chance of her doing this again. She is only 2 and I am sure with the right training and a child free home she could be a wonderful companion. Very loyal and lovable.
> She is spayed. Has all her vacs. Comes from a pedigree springer mum and a cocker dad both working dogs
> 
> ...


It may be worth you having a chat to Cocker and English springer spaniel Rescue. They rescue and help find home for cockers and springers, and on a quick look at dogs they have for rehoming there is a sprocker on there, so as they rehome both it looks like they may well except crosses too.

They have a strict adoption procedure which includes home checks. If they can assist you then it would likely be safer then just putting her on the internet.

Cocker And English Springer Spaniel Rescue - Cocker And English Springer Spaniel Rescue


----------



## Emmamd955 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you for link x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Emmamd955 said:


> Thank you for link x


Its well worth speaking to them and see if they can offer any assistance.
If they cant they may at least be able to suggest someone else who may be able to help.


----------

